# Manejo manual de servomotor



## jarpo82 (Ene 5, 2010)

Buenas gente! Antes que nada buen año para todos!

Aqui mi duda: necesito manejar solamente un servomotor de manera manual con un potenciometro; nada de pc... pero si imagino que habra de por medio un PIC? no hay problema; puede estar.
La idea es que si giro el pote hacia la derecha el servo mueva a la derecha y si giro el pote a la izquierda el servo gire a la izquiera...es posible?

Si alguien tiene un esquemita, o algun link o respuesta sera muy bien bienvenida! 
Abrazo grande.


----------



## alexus (Ene 5, 2010)

los servomotores se manejan por ancho de pulso, del orden de los milsegundos...

habria que hablar con algun modelista, para que nos evacue, y nos de un puntapie.


----------

